# iOS 6 : Apple copie l'horloge des CFF (Suisse)



## macrider (21 Septembre 2012)

La nouvelle horloge utilisée dans iOS 6 sur iPad plagie l'horloge des CFF (chemins de fers fédéraux Suisses) jusque dans les moindres détails!

http://www.rts.ch/info/suisse/42890...loge-des-cff-utilisee-par-le-nouvel-ipad.html

Apple ayant réussi à breveter les rectangles à coins arrondis, va-t-elle subir un retour d'ascenseur? 

En tout cas, faites comme je dis mais pas comme je fais!


----------

